# 6 month old hitting himself on the head and waving arm in the air



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

He does this while breastfeeding - it concerns me. Is this normal behavior? Is it just because he's discovered his hands, arms, and head now? Anyone else's LO done this?

Christine


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocketgirl96* 
He does this while breastfeeding - it concerns me. Is this normal behavior? Is it just because he's discovered his hands, arms, and head now? Anyone else's LO done this?

Christine

All three of my kids did this at about 6 months old.


----------



## SMS (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine does this too!


----------



## bamsmom (Nov 9, 2007)

my ds totally did this too...i don't recall how old he was when it started, but 6 months sounds about right...i remember asking dh if he thought that was normal because i was a little concerned, too! once i stopped fretting over it, i thought it was pretty cute (like every other new thing ds does!







)


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep, my LO did it, too. Now that she has a little better control, she's stopped hitting herself, though she still waves sometimes. Now her favorite thing is to kick her leg while nursing a la Rockettes!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yup, same here. I hold his hand so he doesn't thrash about.

Also use a nursing necklace, but playing with that is sometimes to tame for his energy.


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine does it too oh and pinches and hits me.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

mine started this last week just after turning 5 months. she's also started pulling her hair and doing the kicking thing. the kicking drives me bonkers!!


----------



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

Totally normal at that age.


----------



## macca333 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yip, totally normal, my DD did this too.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

my lo does this too, but shes only 3 months? and has been doing it for a few weeks? she punches me in the boob


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep my LO does this too. I also get the foot in the other breast/ribs and he kneads/pinches like kittens do. DH is a SAHD and LO does it to him too. Your baby is normal







:


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellimamo* 
Mine does it too oh and pinches and hits me.









:
and he pulls his ears, too.


----------



## RebeccaJA (May 6, 2008)

What is a nursing necklace? My daughter is always grabbing, pinching, scratching, & punching me when she nurses... ugh!


----------



## tree-hugger (Jul 18, 2007)

the nursing necklace is a great distraction. I like the one that I got from here

http://www.mommynecklaces.com/


----------

